# The official "I was at Rockingham EvenTT 2008!" thread...



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hi All

To try and cut down on the multitude of random threads that usually appear after the annual event, I thought I would take advantage of one of the forums new features, and create a 'Global' thread that is visable on ALL the forums. This will help to make sure everybody can voice their opinion and share pictures etc and everybody will see.

So please make this thread the place to post all of your thoughts, pictures, comments and opinions of the day.

This thread will be opened for you on Sunday, by one of the mods (I'm away this weekend). 8)


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Couldn't make this one  
Post pics people please.


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Neither could I.Bought ticket en all.Gutted

cheers
Jon


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

I am Working [smiley=bigcry.gif], Would love to see some pics.


----------



## goonette (May 30, 2008)

Why no comments or pics yet? Is EVERYONE still there?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

You don't know what you have all missed still here having a great day,new remap done and ordered some new wheels.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I just got back, was only going to be there an hour as had my 5 & 7 year old's with me, but they were having a great time palying with DXN's children so we stayed most of the day, Thanks to CliveD for letting us out in the parade lap in the loaned TTS, sounded nice and seemed pretty quick to pick up :wink: Quote of the day from my 7 year old in the TTS half way around the track "Daddy! My verooka has fallen off!" hopefully its not on the back seat of the loaned TTS right now :lol:

Looking forward to seeing the parade photo's nearly snuck out on the track too  apparently no shorts and t-shirts or I would have managed it :roll:

Was great to see some old faces and so many there... looked like a top day...

Jason


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I must live second closest (JWB must be the nearest) so every will be back soon and posting pics etc.

Nice to see new and old faces again.

pics to follow

128 TT on the parade lap I think was the number !


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Heres one!










Dont know if anyones interested, but I took lots and lots of hi-res shots today. Could pop them on cd's if i cover my costs?

Great day BTW!

Ant


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just got back great day out for me living 10 minutes away just spent to much money though, new stage 2 re-map from vagcheck, new wheels ordered and a few new chrome bit from TT Shop.all in all great day nice to catch up with some forum members rolls on next year. congrat to Yellow-TT for winning modded section concour again.sorry no pic but i'm sure some will follow.

Ian.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

There should be an award for best camera angle / most commited photographer award:










:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ant


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Excellent meet, as all the previous ones.

No pictures to post though, only realised when I got there that the battery in my camera was flat :?

E


----------



## wayside (Apr 22, 2007)

Great day!


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Thats not a photographer lying prone on the ground -- its a tt owner trying to get one last sip of beer from a tin he spotted on the track.............


----------



## SteveS TT (Apr 23, 2008)

More pics of that silver QS please!!!! Is it a TTR with QS goodies and black roof??? What wheels are on it???


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Had a great time today meeting up with people who I only seem to meet once a year at the Nationals.

This is the first time I have been to the Nationals not in a TT (couldn't make it last year) and I must admit I did come away feeling a bit of a gate crasher so I think that will be my last - unless I get another TT of course. :wink: Hopefully I kept far enough back and out of the way not to spoil _*your*_ event, if not then I apologise now.

What impressed me the most though was the high standard of the TT's there, some were to die for - old and new. There is still that special something that no other car has except for the TT, I can't put it into words - it's just has 'it'.

Congrats to all who took part in the Konkers whether you won or not, all the TT's looked stunning as I walked past.

Graham


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Just got back in. Will post pics in a bit.

Graham saw your car and didn't think you were a gate crasher as knew you were a long term member. Some of us even commented that it was a shame more non TTs weren't on the track to add a variety when watching.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Graham, I dont think we were gate crashers, we were the right brand at least :wink: Just a shame niether of us managed to let the V8 rumble around the track in anger :roll:

It was a top day I have to say, I really enjoyed talking to everyone, there seemed a very nice atmosphere around, a credit to this forum and its members... Having used quite a few forums in the last 6 years this one still brings us back again and again, better members, better banter :wink:

Jason


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

A couple from me. Good day and my daughter loved it too. I must also thank wak & Morgan for my remap, which has delighted me but put me in the dog house with the missus, I may be required to discuss further purchases in advance next time, I haven't smelt the smell of burning brakes quite so prominently in a long time.

Yellow, without discrediting the other entrants, your car is astonishing.

YellowTT, upsetting me with his attention to detail.










Stuck on the M25, What's the chances of that happening.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

Had a great day, good to say hello to a few faces. 

I was rather pleased that I had the ONLY 2.0T Ibis White at the EvenTT08! :twisted:

Anyway, made a couple of purchases from the TT Shop, a rather nice Mk2 TT tax disc holder, and a pair of door sill protectors. 

Roll on next year!! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

This was my first time at EvenTT and I had a very enjoyable day, taking a look at other people's cars and seeing their ideas. Good to see so many nice cars. And some pictures of my car in amongst the rest . . .




























And the one I was lying on the track to get . . .


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

Got there, went for the camera, id only gone and forgot it :lol: 
Mind you had Morgan at vagcheck give my TT a new lease of life with a stage 2 re-map which got me home considerably quicker and with a big smile all the way  
Many thanks to them, Rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey Peeps!

Well, What a fantastic day eh?!

Had a great time and good to meet you all once again... Heres my pics....


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got back, lots of traffic on the M1. Wak, Morgan, Adam TTR, Cam V6 and my self had a fun drive on the way back. Shame the traffic had to spoil it!

The day in general was lots of fun. Every one was very welcoming to the scene and thats just got me inspired to spend lots more money on my new baby!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Quality piccies of Camv6 :lol: pmsl. God you guys were messy in your bedroom!!! Even your headboard was wonky. What on earth did you get up to? [smiley=deal2.gif] :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

we had the funniest time! Both Cam and Ben are such a good laugh!

Cams perfectly aware the pics are on here, i did fore warn him dear moderators


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

All jokes aside. I shared a bedroom with these guys and i have no idea what went on when i was asleep. All i know is Cam woke up with a sore arse and no boxer shorts on!

So glad i was tucked away on the floor behind the far bed. Luckily it completely restricted my view!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Next year Cam, show n shine your chest by giving it a wax! :lol:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

T7 BNW said:


> Just got back, lots of traffic on the M1. Wak, Morgan, Adam TTR, Cam V6 and my self had a fun drive on the way back. Shame the traffic had to spoil it!


That was a fun drive back.... apart from a bimmer nearly broadsiding me on the M1 contraflow! :evil:

Gave a porker a bit of a surprise too which was fun.

Adam your car seems to be a flying quite well too certainly pulls impressively.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got back ,have to say thanks to Yellow for the tour rural of Northamptonshire :roll: some very nice villages. :roll: had a great day .


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

> That was a fun drive back.... apart from a bimmer nearly broadsiding me on the M1 contraflow!
> 
> Gave a porker a bit of a surprise too which was fun.
> 
> Adam your car seems to be a flying quite well too certainly pulls impressively


I wondered why you swerved. I was further back and it looked like he had room to pull in. I take it he didnt! I have to say when Cam and I cheekley overtook You, Adam and Morgan on the roundabout, i woulda had a bit more respect if i had relised it was you and Morgan! Pulling onto the M1 there was great i think i gave that porsche the fright of his life! 

Thanks again Wak for all your help today. I really apprecaite it and will be comming to see you in the next few weeks. I got a friend with a golf that needs remapping!


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

We had to leave shortly after the parade lap so missed the draw for the TT Shop raffle. Who got lucky?


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I won a TT Shop laser wheel allignment. I also managed to land my self with a TT Shop Full service in the charity auction on saturday night!

TT Shop here i come!


----------



## cal1470 (Feb 2, 2008)

Just wanted to say a big well done to the organizers of todays TT08....top job Guys!

Thanks to Nick and Clive for inviting us and making us feel welcome today.

We've ploughed through some of the pics from today and have posted them on our website.

http://www.drivebyshooters.co.uk

We tried to get you all and apologize in advance if we missed you......but don't worry, we'll shoot ya next time!!


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a great day out today: spent a lot of time in the track, which was god, got to see some guys that I met last year, meet new people... very nice. Thanks to the organizers (and bad, bad Rockingham for scaring me with the closed fuel station).

Also got to see a couple of TT-S up close and boy do they look good.

I second *Love_iTT* in that it did feel like I was gate-crashing the TT party, so this may have been my last TTOC event (unless I buy another TT ), but again I want to compliment the guys that put this together for the incredible job and hope next year more people will turn up to make it even better.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Just got back ,have to say thanks to Yellow for the tour rural of Northamptonshire :roll: some very nice villages. :roll: had a great day .


So thats where that was  A good weekend nice to catch up with some old faces and some new ones [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> we had the funniest time! Both Cam and Ben are such a good laugh!
> 
> Cams perfectly aware the pics are on here, i did fore warn him dear moderators


errr, no you most certainly did f*ckin well NOT, i had no idea you were putting those on here, just like i had no idea you were gonna sneak off to buy TiTan's GTT bonnet release whilst I wasnt looking even though you knew I'd put my hand up for it if his buyer didnt turn up. If I'd known you were gonna put pics up of me in my pants I certainly would have insisted not, so I dont know where you get that from at all, its bollox.

Hey ho, just they way it goes with good friends i suppose eh?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A fantastic weekend as any previous national event! It was great to catch up with old faces and put names to new faces 8)

Credite must go to the committee whithout who's hard work befind and in front of the scene today wouldn't have happened!! I hope some of you will rethink last night's announcement 

And many thanks for my birthday cakes and song: I never celebrated in the company of so many good friends  :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent day folks 

Thanks to all those who got this event together - incredible job knowing how pushed for spare time you've all been this year - BIG round of applause methinks. 

Thanks to Chris and for sorting the cruise from London and meeting us at J15a (eventually :wink: ). Great to see a plan come together....even if it was on the fly :lol:

Thanks to Ian and Kev for entertaining me in your cars on track - amazingly different experiences and both great fun 

Thanks to Hev and Julie for keeping me company all morning and not getting annoyed when I passed most people on to you :roll:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Apologies for the double post, I didn't see this thread 

So to repeat:

I've been a bit busy and not had time to sort through some of the shots taken at the track side yet. But here are just a few to wet your appetite.

Click the image for the larger view.





































I'll post some more as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Love_iTT said:


> Had a great time today meeting up with people who I only seem to meet once a year at the Nationals.
> 
> This is the first time I have been to the Nationals not in a TT (couldn't make it last year) and I must admit I did come away feeling a bit of a gate crasher so I think that will be my last - unless I get another TT of course. :wink: Hopefully I kept far enough back and out of the way not to spoil _*your*_ event, if not then I apologise now.
> 
> ...


Graham, It was really nice to see you again - and if you don't mind me saying - that's just paranoid talk :wink: - you're always most welcome and I told you you could have gone at the front on tha parade lap :lol: . It's not just about cars it's about friends too - don't you dare not come next year 

Thanks to all those involved to make this another great event - I think I'm right in saying with the biggest turn out yet with over 120 cars - and that count was early in the morning! I don't know what the final figure was.

A personal thanks again to Ian (aka HighTT) for a fantastic white knuckle ride round the circuit is the Alfa. That car may not have the ultimate power of a TT but it's so well sorted and grips like stink on those Yoko's. I still can't get over how late you could leave the braking off the banking before doubling back on the left hand and the same again later and still get round the shicane near the pit lane - fabulous! 

And thank you Ken for standing in at short notice with your camera - can't wait to see the rest of the pictures!

Great day and great to see everyone again 

*P.S. Please send me your write ups for the day for inclusion in the club magazine "absoluTTe". Aprox 500 words per page (Word format) with separate pictures (High resolution 1Meg min). Cruises, track experiences, concours, impressions etc. All welcome and needed urgently. Please email them to: [email protected]*


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Here are a few pics, I have a load more!

:lol:


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

tehdarkstar said:


> I had a great day out today: spent a lot of time in the track, which was god, got to see some guys that I met last year, meet new people... very nice. Thanks to the organizers (and bad, bad Rockingham for scaring me with the closed fuel station).
> 
> Also got to see a couple of TT-S up close and boy do they look good.
> 
> I second *Love_iTT* in that it did feel like I was gate-crashing the TT party, so this may have been my last TTOC event (unless I buy another TT ), but again I want to compliment the guys that put this together for the incredible job and hope next year more people will turn up to make it even better.


This will be you gate crashing then :wink:


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What a great turn out guys - nice seeing the good old faces and a few new ones. This was my first time out on a track and evern though it just a parade one I felt like a little kid again!  That short run we had after the photo's was a great adrenalin rush - glad I attended now, even though I did have to shoot off early..............had a wedding to attend in the afternoon! :roll:

Adam - I'm slighty disturbed by the fascination of Cam in his underwear, but I guess you guys had "fun" overnight!

Thanks for the car Dani - my little boy loved it! 

Gizmo (Sam) - cheers for the Forge stuff - I have Adam to blame for my purchase! :roll:


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Another GREAT day organised by the TTOC and what better way to spend a Sunday with a good bunch of people and their TT's! Well done guys from the TTOC......hope the recent news about the club organisers doesn't spell doom and gloom for the club. There seems to be an unsettled feeling among members, but at the end of the day I admire the hard work the committee do for the club and it's just a shame not everyone feels the same!!

I really enjoyed hooking up with a few faces from the last few years and didn't get too stressed organising the London cruise. Sorry we were late getting to Northampton Paul 

I enjoyed taking my car on the track and was very please to bring it home in one piece and minus 2 annoying dents thanks to the excellent guys at Excel Dents!

Thanks again fellas!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Great pics Kevin!!!

I saved u some editing too not having to blank out my plates lol


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

had a great day at my first event,looking forward to attending many more. would like to say thanks to the two andys and trevor and their partners for the cruise down and making me feel welcome. chesrs mal p.s danny had a great day too


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Great pics Kevin!!!
> 
> I saved u some editing too not having to blank out my plates lol


Nice to catch up with you Adam.

Your car was looking absolutley brilliant. I have a load more pics including a few of yours which I'll post up here and TTA over the next few days.

How did you get on in the concours, (we had to leave a bit before it was announced)?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics Kevin!!!
> ...


I came 3rd!

Well, lets face it, I was never gonna beat Yellow.... and David G's is a hell of a lot to live up to so there you go!

I'm happy!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Well done!

Terrific considering your car is used daily whereas others are often not.

I was very impressed!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Thanks mate!

Was good to meet you! Sorry it did seem a bit rushed but I was told I had 20mins before the judging would take place


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Well done!
> 
> Terrific considering your car is used daily whereas others are often not.
> 
> I was very impressed!


David G's is a daily apparently. As Rob pointed at the presentation his point scoring was amazing considering this is a 9 year old car. It's for sale too... 

Good drive home? Mine was fabulous. Roof down all the way and a sunburnt nose/forehead to prove it!

Good to meet you and Mrs K. Mrs R was a bit miffed she hadn't come... :roll:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Must say i had a great day meeting up with old faces and meeting new.

Conrats to the TTOC and the and all the organisers for making this event possible

Yan


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

KenTT said:


> This will be you gate crashing then :wink:


Cool man! Great shot! Thanks!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Was good to meet you! Sorry it did seem a bit rushed but I was told I had 20mins before the judging would take place


No problem!

I hope we didn't distract you too much and I took a few photos of the judging and will get them posted later this week.

Some of the judging was like an MOT test, thought he was going to check your emissions at one point :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

What a good day 

Where do I start? Thanks so much to the committee for taking on an event of this magnitude, I'm sure that most people don't realise how much effort and stress it all takes to put on an event like this.

John-H (as his passenger) for a track experience never to be repeated; the very *slowest* lap of the banked oval at Rockingham I'm ever likely to experience :wink:  - That speed limit sign I pointed out to you said 240 MPH - not 2.40 MPH :roll: (don't try and blame it on the 119 TTs in front of you ). As for my late braking off the banking; if we had used the 'International Long' circuit (as advertised :roll: ) there would have been a much longer section of the banked oval used,
so my speed at that braking point would have made knuckles even whiter :!: :!:

Ken - for those great sharp shots (note to self; must get full frame DSLR one day and a steady hand) .

WAK - for allowing me to hide my 'gate crasher' car away in the pit garage 

Paul for NOT 'cruising' up together (I would have been stuck at M1 J14 if I had gone with you :lol: )
BTW; you need to get a louder ringtone if you want to hear your mobile in my car, can you get crash helmets with built in mobiles :?: :roll: . And for the mini 'V Power' meet on the way back.

All those people on track - I know there were not many people out there but they were all so well mannered; thanks [smiley=cheers.gif] . It's such a shame that more people didn't venture out for even two sessions (I can understand why many people would not want to take their daily drivers around all day), I'm sure they would have cherished the experience and it would have helped support the club's finances.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Well done!
> ...


Hi Rich;

All the concours cars were amazing 

Great meeting you too. We had a good drive home and a few good sprints when Mrs K wasn't looking at the GPS :wink:

It'll be nice to meet Mrs R, hope you can both make it to Ace - hope we can too as we're considering getting away for a week around the same time :?


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

KentishTT said:


> Here are a few pics, I have a load more!
> 
> :lol:


any chance you could send me the high res images of my car please bud?

pm me if you dont mind sending them and i'll let you know my email.

I'd like to add that I had a great day and absolutely love the power from my stage 2 Vagcheck remap   

thanks, Rick


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

hey guys

I must say the TT`s look stunning on them pics, I wish i could off been their yesterday but work wanted me :evil:

I will definatly be down next year, never met any 1 off this forum yet so will be trying 2 reach as many cruises as possible.

Once again great job to all the TT modders they look stunning. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just makes me want 2 spend more money on mine 

Harvey


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Great Day ,
well done to all that helped organise it 

good to see familiar faces and new ones too 

will post up my pics when i get a chance

Mark


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

An excellent day, really enjoyed it !

Nice to see some old faces, & of course meet many new ones 

A big thanks to those at TTOC who worked so hard to make the day a success.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A quick photie from me


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Some of my pictures from EvenTT08!


----------



## Suraj_TT (Mar 10, 2007)

Its all about the T Tizzles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a great day - was fantastic meeting everyone - familiar faces and new!

Everyones cars looked absolutely stunning.. you all put so much hard work into your cars, and its days like yesterday when you feel great about it.

I forgot to get the camera lead off my girlfriend, but will do ASAP and post all of my pics - loads of them!


----------



## O5prey (Oct 30, 2006)

Really enjoyed. a big step forward from Donny '07.

I went on track for the 1st time - but not the last :twisted: I've got the bug now. who was that in the Z4 coupe?

All of my photos are at this address in FlickR "www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/" [Ihope]

well done all involved.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Here are my pics from the day..............


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Nice pics Naz!!

Glad you could make it in the end.... just wouldnt be the same without Mr 12 Volt!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Adz, I always feel the last minute plans always work out best! Bit gutted for you that you didn't win at Conkers this year especially after all the effort you put in the year for the engine bay (he says weith green-eyed envy :wink: ).

Note to self: *Must keep away from Adam's car next time!*


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol yr funny....

like you i swore i wasnt gonna touch the engine but i ran out of mods :lol: :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

CamV6 said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > we had the funniest time! Both Cam and Ben are such a good laugh!
> ...


 :lol:

LMFAO.

Gutted though as blocked by work firewall this morning and deleted by the time I got home!

Flip-flop - You crack me up. :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Big misunderstanding Neil....

Took those pics at 6am.... Cam wasnt in the state of mind to say 'no' when i was laughing saying these are definately going on the forum....

Bad mistake so took them off!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redcar ,I can't reply to your PM :?


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

First ever TT event for me. Loved every minute of it.

Met up with some Peeps at Corley Services with the firm intention of trailing the pack on the way in, ended up leading the trail as everyones Satnav seemed to have given up the ghost.

Made to feel very welcome by everyone I spoke to and even won a remap from JBS in the raffle. (I never normally win anything) 

It was great to put faces to the names on the forum and great to sit down over some lunch and listen to some 'Turbo-Talk' :twisted: Learnt a few things too.

Will be keeping my eye out to take part in the next local meet/cruise as I have now 'broken the Ice' so to speak.

My daughter loved the little RC car from Dani (Thanks).

Will try and post some pictures (first ever) this weekend, when i'm back from Ireland.

Well done to all the organisers, the hard work paid off. [smiley=cheers.gif]

Anyone get nicked on the way home? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Cam where did you disapear off to yesterday!!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Naresh said:


>


Had a good chat with this guy about his car. It was a pipe dream for me but I'm going to be saving my pennies every month until my car looks like that. Glad you got a decent shot all the ones I took didn't do it any justice at al and I'm struggling to explain to the missus why its worth the cash lol

Chad did you get pulled over there?


----------



## rob200sx (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi folks,

I was there alongside Ken taking the photos and I was the one hanging one arm off the fence and camera in other hand on the track for the photoshoot (if anyone has a pic of that please send it to me )

Here's a small selection of photos from the day, I'll put more up once Clive etc have sorted through the rest and unfortunately you'll just have to wait on the photoshoot pics 

Rob.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

rob200sx said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I was there alongside Ken taking the photos and I was the one hanging one arm off the fence and camera in other hand on the track for the photoshoot (*if anyone has a pic of that please send it to me* )
> 
> ...


Hi Rob

The only picture I can find was of this pro media person :wink: :









Crop:









Ken


----------



## rob200sx (Jul 21, 2008)

oo sneaky 

I was practising on the new camouflaged TT


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

*OI !!!!!!* KEN - stop pixel peeping, we talked about that on Sunday :lol:  :wink:

That's a VERY impressive crop 8)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi everyone
just to say thank's for a great weekend, and cheers to Andy & Beth, Andy & Val, Mall & Danny, & JohnH for making us welcome, 
p:s Danny next time your playing about with the radio mind and turn it back down again :lol: hope to see you all soon
 Trev & evelyn x


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Trev and Evelyn,
It was nice to see you too. Your car was looking a bit clean Trev [smiley=sunny.gif] - a bit cleaner than mine which I was ashamed of on the day


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John-H said:


> Hi Trev and Evelyn,
> It was nice to see you too. Your car was looking a bit clean Trev [smiley=sunny.gif] - a bit cleaner than mine which I was ashamed of on the day


 Hi John at least you had a go in the Alfa  took a few pic's of it when you were comming out of the top bend will send them down to you, Evelyn send's her love, see you soon


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Hark said:


> Chad did you get pulled over there?


Nope, but 'was shifting' [alledgedly this means using my manual gearbox :roll: :wink: ] and got followed by an unmarked BMW for approx 2 miles along the Stoke side of a particular road.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Wallsendmag, not sure why you can't reply.

Send me an email to [email protected] if you like 

Just kicking myself now that you were literally 3 cars away when I was waiting to go on the track.

I remember looking to my right and seeing a DSB on Turbines and thinking, ohhh that looks sweet! AND IT WAS YOU!!! [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Redcar_TT said:


> Wallsendmag, not sure why you can't reply.
> 
> Send me an email to [email protected] if you like
> 
> ...


Have you checked your pm settings?
I never know who is who ,I was going to wear one of my Newcastle shirts but chickened out at the last minute Next year eh? At least I got to meet Michael Owen today


----------



## Droo (Dec 5, 2006)

Couple more pics.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

couple of views from the stragglers at the back
thanks to the TTOC for a great day out...and kevtoTTy for the lift


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Droo said:


> Couple more pics.


Who's the fat bloke in the blue T shirt


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Droo said:
> 
> 
> > Couple more pics.
> ...


If its who I think it is I know a song about him :wink: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Droo said:
> 
> 
> > Couple more pics.
> ...


Don't know but I think he's challenging yellow for pie eating :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Droo said:
> ...


Not and live :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had the fresh air pasty on Sunday ,what did you have Andy?


----------



## audittdarren (Jul 15, 2008)

im about a stone thinner now, no burger vans at the event !! [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=baby.gif]

Darren


----------



## rob200sx (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi again 

Just to let you know that the majority of the track & individual car shots are up on my site now

Head to http://www.shutter-life.co.uk and then to *galleries > events *to view them.

I can arrange prints upto any size if need be, or send out hi-res versions if you'd prefer to print them yourself.

Rob.


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I was there!!!!

A bit late (say 4hrs!!) so only just about made the parade lap and afternoon track session.

First time I've taken 4 wheels on track (2 wheels lots of times) and I had all these high hopes of taking the ESP off and being a driving god, a couple of close calls when it stepped in and a very quick decision not to turn off was the right option. Never realised how intrusive the TT's ESP was until now. So then I stopped trying to ragg the car everywhere and concentrated on being smooth and the ESP light only came on when booting out of last bend onto the banking yet it seemed alot faster, well top speed on the banking was so I'm assuming the rest of it was too  Maybe next time I'll turn it off??

It was the most well behaved track day I've been on, anyone not done it before should go to a TT one as you are all Gentlemen (and Ladies) of the road, very safe indeed. Just a shame we cant overtake in braking zone as some were braking far too early for me, anyone smell burning, oh wheres that smoke coming from.

I've been thro most of the links for pics but none of them seem to have any good shots of my car, after someting on the track in motion, (theres a few of me at scrutineering in the pit lane but there not exactly wall material) sooooo......

Has anyone still got the wristband? I seem to recall it had the name of a photographer on it I could check for shots

or

Have any of the members got any shots of a silver coup, yv51..... with silver comps that was only on the track in the afternoon sessions please???

Cheers TTOC a brill day.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Try http://www.drivebyshooters.co.uk/page7.htm (note they suggest contacting them to ask about particular cars as they don't put all the pics online) and as Rob mentions earlier in this thread, " http://www.shutter-life.co.uk and then to galleries > events"


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Everyone!

This was my first ever event (and I am now an official card-carrying member) and I had a fantastic time!

I only live about 20 miles from the TT shop and since my first visit the notion of keeping my car standard completely disappeared. In fact I think I'm their best customer! I chucked loads of money at them this weekend so I'm completely broke......... AND TWO DAYS LATER MY CLUTCH PEDAL FALLS TO PIECES!!!! So I find myself back at the TT shop (my saviours!)......... And then my MRS manages to curb my new wheels so can people please post some suggestions on punishment.
Its so good to see so many people that are all passionate about the same thing... In fact its quite strange to find out that Was only lives 100 yards away from me!

Cant really post any of my photo's since all the others I've seen are sooooo much better!


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

First of all I apologize for the late posting of these EvenTT08 track side shots. I've had lots of other thing taking up my time up at present.

I've compiled some shots from the EvenTT08 meet, which has been made possible thanks to John-H and Clived for organising a media pass so I could get privileged track side access.

I would also like to take this opportunity to thank the TTOC for there hard work in organizing this fantastic event.

I've not been able to wade through and remove registration plates as this would have been a mammoth task with so many photos.

Click HERE for the trackside shots.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Ken, you have PM  .


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Finally got round to uploading my snaps of a superb TTOC anual event day out 8)

http://flickr.com/photos/normstrm/sets/ ... 384929926/

Enjoy.


----------



## jbtco (Feb 13, 2008)

Finally home after putting 1700 more miles on the TTS. I greatly enjoyed the track session at the Event (went for the newbie session as didn't want to be tempted to push the car or me too hard). also great to put faces to the names. Thanks again to Trev for the loan of his spare helmet.

Also a big thanks to KenTT for high resolution copies of photos at the event, the much poorer ones of the Audi driving experience are mine.










In this one I got somewhere near the apex










I was back at Rockingham on Tuesday for the advanced Audi driving experience where the menu was TT3.2, RS4 and R8. A really great day particularly the final afternoon sessions. The R8 just seemed to be able to go round corners, the tail occasionally twitched a little then off it went. The final seession was in the RS4s by which time the tyres were past their best and the track was getting quite a lot of loose rubber on it (now I know what they mean by getting onto the marbles) the RS slid around quite a lot but was great fun.




























All in all a great trip.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Did not realise that Rockingham was this close to liverpool... also looks like they have gone up-market, normally use bricks


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

I recognise that car from somewhere!!

Oh yeah its mine!! It was 1 week old at the date of that picture! infact 3 days old ! (for me i mean obviously! )

Oh how different she looks four months down the line!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

T7 BNW said:


> I recognise that car from somewhere!!
> 
> Oh yeah its mine!! It was 1 week old at the date of that picture! infact 3 days old ! (for me i mean obviously! )
> 
> Oh how different she looks four months down the line!


Even said, you could still do with your wheel doing again :roll: :wink:


----------

